# Ringöse für M18 Sensoren



## mitchih (23 Juni 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich muss an einer Anlage 108 Sensoren Erden. Grund, durch statische Aufladung werden die Sensoren zerstört.

Ich hätte gerne eine Ringöse, an die ich ein 2,5 Quadrat etc.. anquetschen kann und die Öse möchte ich dann einfach hinter die Befestigungsmutter klemmen.

Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht eingesetzt??? Finde leider keine Ösen.


----------



## jabba (23 Juni 2009)

Nur mal als Hinweis!

Hab jetzt keine Unterlagen zur Hand, aber es gibt von Herstellern von Verschraubungen Erdungsanschlüsse , um z.B´. Metallverschraubungen in Kunststoffgehäusen zu erden, vieleicht könnte man davon die M20 nehmen.


----------



## mitchih (23 Juni 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Nur mal als Hinweis!
> 
> Hab jetzt keine Unterlagen zur Hand, aber es gibt von Herstellern von Verschraubungen Erdungsanschlüsse , um z.B´. Metallverschraubungen in Kunststoffgehäusen zu erden, vieleicht könnte man davon die M20 nehmen.



Du meinst also Lapp bzw. OBO etc... hmm da habe ich bisher nichts gefunden werde morgen nochmal suchen


----------



## jabba (23 Juni 2009)

Ja, 
irgendeiner der großen war's wo ich das schon gesehen habe,
Bei Pflitsch muss man sich erst einloggen für einen Katalog,
also weiter suchen.


----------



## mitchih (23 Juni 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Ja,
> irgendeiner der großen war's wo ich das schon gesehen habe,
> Bei Pflitsch muss man sich erst einloggen für einen Katalog,
> also weiter suchen.



Wenn du nen Hersteller hast lass es mich wissen bei OB Lapp und Kleinhuis habe ich nichts gefunden


----------



## jabba (24 Juni 2009)

Schau ma bei lumberg
Öse


----------



## mitchih (24 Juni 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Schau ma bei lumberg
> Öse



Genau soetwas suche ich, leider nur ein 1,6 mm loch zum Anschluss meine Leitung hmmm Anlöten wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Walter (25 Juni 2009)

*Masselötösen*

Hallo Kollege,

zum Anlöten der Masseleitung verwenden wir 18mm Lötösen, die eigentlich für DIN-Buchsen gedacht sind.
Diese kannst du z.B. beim Fa. Bürklin bekommen. Best-Nr. 66F5790, Preis 0,38€/Stück. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Walter


----------



## mitchih (25 Juni 2009)

*Leider kein Datenblatt*

Hallo,
finde Leider kein Datenblatt, welchen Querschnitt kann man dort anlöten??? Die 4 Quadrat Leitungen sind schon verlegt, muss nur noch angeschlossen werden


----------



## Walter (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo Mitchih,
für 4mm² Anschluss sind die Lötösen, die ich dir empfohlen habe zu filigran.
Für grobe Sachen nehmen wir Erdungslaschen von Fa. Hugro. Gibs allerdings nur mit Durchmesser 19,2mm (PG11).
Schau dir doch mal die Seite Erdungslaschen bei www.Hugro-gmbh.de an.
Im Katalog sind auch welche mit 6,3mm Flach-Steckanschluss. (Typ 603.11)

MfG
Walter


----------

